# Prednisone - Long Term Dosing



## 16967 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi there, I'm a new member and have a question. My wife has FM/CFS with RA. We're very aware of the downside of Prednisone, but the upside is...with 30mg/day she's pain free and symptom free. My question is, has anyone here used this dose or higher on a long term basis? We has two friends that have been on 20mg/day for 3 years. The first has had no side effects at all. The second has had to have a hip replacement, but the MD feels that the Prednisone was not responsible.So anyway, we're looking for long term dosing results. Thank you!!Hawkeye


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Hi there. I have been on prednisolone for nearly 4 years now and can understand your wife's feelings...i am only totally symptom free on 25mg daily or higher.My consultant is keen to get me off steroids and is of the opinion that surgery is preferable.I disagree, and am prepared to take the risk of long term steroid use - i know i could not cope with surgery.But we are all different.The long term effects of steroids(osteoporosis, diabetes,high blood pressure, skin damage, are just a few) are well-documented and your wife needs to know what they are before she makes any decision.Have you tried "googling" your query?By the way, what is FM/CFS with RA?Sorry if it's obvious!liz


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Sorry, have just realised that this is not the IBD forum!,you must think i'm either mad or rude...many apologies.lizxxx


----------



## 16967 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Liz,No apologies necessary! I too registered for the IB-D part of the board, but when I found the FM part I jumped in. BTW, FM is Fibromylasia, CFS is Chronic Fatigue Symdrome and RA is Rhumetoid Arthritis.Thanks for your input. I appreciate knowing your experiences. I have tried Googling, but nothing worth knowing so far.Hawkeye53


----------

